# Bloody kids



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Just walking back to my car in a public car park around lunchtime today and saw some skateboarding kids walking near it - as they passed it, one of them blatantly gobbed all over the back window. 

I shouted at him, and they all legged it, but what can you do? - you can't exactly chase after them and clip em round the ear, or you get done for assaulting a kid.

What sort of shitty world do we live in where kids have got nothing better to do than hang round in groups gobbing on nice cars??!!

Ggggggrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would have gobbed at his skateboard!!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I would have rammed his skateboard in his gob!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well 'ard some kids are eh.
I agree, what a nobber!! Sad but his mates probably thought he was really cool!

Luckily he didn't drag his skate board down the back of the wing or sumething like that.
Its these type of idiots that do these spontaneous bored activities.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe they were being kind and trying to clean it for you :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Maybe they were being kind and trying to clean it for you Â :


lol... drooling on it for being such a nice car!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Little shitbags!!!!!! I would have made them lick it back up!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How old were they? If they were 13+, then they should be old enought to know the consequences. A small 'slap', just enough to make them cry infront of their mates should stop them from doing it again...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> How old were they? If they were 13+, then they should be old enought to know the consequences. A small 'slap', just enough to make them cry infront of their mates should stop them from doing it again...


About 12/13.

You can't just slap a kid these days though can you? Sod's law the little brat would take my number plate and his parents / police would be round my house pronto to do me for kiddy-bashing.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

You should have booted them all right in the sack Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] and given them a firm warning that if they called the "Bizzies" Â [smiley=policeman.gif] you would send the boys round to do a job on their skateboards [smiley=kid.gif]

Spotty little shits


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The trouble is that a group of 12/13 year olds are quite capable of beating the shit out of anyone. The days of a short sharp slap are sadly gone. Kids have very little respect for their elders and know their rights only too well...

When it was snowing last week, I saw from my window about four kids throwing snow balls at each other in the road. These icy rock like objects were being thrown like cricket balls, and most of them were hitting cars. I didn't shout down to them cos I thought I'd get a tear in the hood of my TT or something. OH FOR A GARAGE!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The kids here where throwing snow balls with gravel in it and found two of them around my car!!

Kids today are dangerous. They are bored and don't give a shit about anything or anybody.

We used to be good kids at our times...never did anything as today's kids.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

"We" may never have done anything as kids, but there were those that did. Rose tinted glasses are wonderful.

Sorry to hear that your car got gobbed on - at least it can be washed off. If you rise to them, you will become a confirmed target. Ignore and hopefully they will go away. :-/


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It's just unpleasant jealousy. Like the kids who gave me a w***ker sign the other day, which I returned cheerily.

Actually, that said, they might have had a point, although they didn't know me..............


----------

